# Chile Rose Tarantula - Won't eat



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

She was bought for me by some friends off a girl who needed rid of her - she can to me in a tank with a water dish and sopping wet soil and no heat source - one very unhappy spider. The girl however had handled her nearly everyday so she is somewhat placid.
She is apparently the fattest most obese spider the local shop have ever seen.

Ive tidied up her house, nice and dry and clean with a heatmat on the side of the tank. I her tank ok?

However she wont eat.
Ive tried placing crickets/locusts in there overnight - nothing.
Tried tweezer feeding both and waxworms (not advised i know, but i wanted her to eat something) held near her fangs etc, no interest.
Ive had her for a month now without her eating. Now what?

Most of the time she just sits round her tank, then she has these rampages where she runs and jumps and climbs round her tank, is that normal?

Im frightened of spiders but she needed a forever home but ive read books but she just isn't playing ball - what do i do?

Photos of her below - her name is Aimee.
(this is one of the only times if handled her, simply while i cleaned out her tank etc - i know your not supposed too)









Her tank is on 2 levels with a plantpot hide and a branch as she loves to climb and i didn't want her to fall (which she did quite a bit) to give her some anchorage.
What do i do with her?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

she looks pretty plump. One month is absolutely nothing, hell sometimes I only feed mine once a month if they've had an adult dubai roach or a spare hissing roach.

If she's not eaten for say..12 months, then it might be a concern haha, still no need to panic. Honestly Chile rose are the worst for randomly fasting and you'll find a few people here who've had ones which have refused food for along time.

Don't keep putting food in all the time, just put a suitably sized cricket/locust in once every 2-4 weeks say, if she doesn't eat it, remove it the next day.

She might even be coming up to a moult.


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

In regards to not eating i really wouldn't worry, Chilie's are renowend for going for very long fasting periods - even up to a year on some occasions!

Best thing to do is leave her to it and maybe try again in a week or so to see if she's intrerested. Don't worry too much though as they can go huge periods without eating


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

joeyboy said:


> she looks pretty plump. One month is absolutely nothing, hell sometimes I only feed mine once a month if they've had an adult dubai roach or a spare hissing roach.
> 
> If she's not eaten for say..12 months, then it might be a concern haha, still no need to panic. Honestly Chile rose are the worst for randomly fasting and you'll find a few people here who've had ones which have refused food for along time.
> 
> ...


I did read that they fast, and i know a month isn't a long time, just checking really. I try not to disturb her unless its to fill up her water.
Should i carry on not handling her?
And is her tank big enough and ok for her?
Ive really got no clue but least im doing better than her last owner 
Thanks


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

tesse.t said:


> In regards to not eating i really wouldn't worry, Chilie's are renowend for going for very long fasting periods - even up to a year on some occasions!
> 
> Best thing to do is leave her to it and maybe try again in a week or so to see if she's intrerested. Don't worry too much though as they can go huge periods without eating


I keep trying every week but its got to the point where its pointless buying a box of crickets cos she dont eat any of them the birds in the garden end up with them lol
Ill just leave her too it then - do they look any different when they are coming up to moult?


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

You could always get some more T's so the crix don't go to waste :lol2:

When their coming up to moult their abdomen will normally start to develop a large bald/dark patch. Unfortunaltey i can't see the pictures of her though as they don't come up on my work computer :whip:


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> I keep trying every week but its got to the point where its pointless buying a box of crickets cos she dont eat any of them the birds in the garden end up with them lol
> Ill just leave her too it then - do they look any different when they are coming up to moult?


You could try and blag 1 cricket every now and them from your local pet shop.
I cant see the caring if its like 1 every 2 weeks or something silly like that!


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

tesse.t said:


> You could always get some more T's so the crix don't go to waste :lol2:
> 
> When their coming up to moult their abdomen will normally start to develop a large bald/dark patch. Unfortunaltey i can't see the pictures of her though as they don't come up on my work computer :whip:


She is very sort of dark with grey patches and a few areas of bald on her bum bit and her legs are like it too.

Eugh i actually dont like spiders at all, so i think one is enough lol, but if another needs a forever home away from some idiot who treats them bad then i will be swayed as usual lol

Shame my hamster wont eat bugs lol or i could just buy a box and feed her them - ill have to get some leos instead lol


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> Ill just leave her too it then - do they look any different when they are coming up to moult?


it's not as easy to see when they have all their hair, but some species who tend to flick their abdominal hairs thus leaving their skin visible will show a darkening of the skin when a moult is imminent. 

You can handle her if you want, you'll probably get conflicting views on this. The only thing I'd say is when you handle her make sure your hands are just above something like the couch, a bed etc, basically so if she randomly decided to run(unlikely with a Chile..), she wouldn't fall and hurt herself, because even small falls can rupture their abdomen and they can't clot so will bleed out (though if she had a small rupture you can always super glue it..or press cornflour onto it, that type of thing). 

Enclosure wise it's a bit on the small side in my personal opinion, but again that's down to how different people feel, many keep them in enclosures about that size. It's also a bit questionable as to whether a spider can exactly appreciate extra space, or the lack thereof. 

You could measure your enclosure and say what the dimensions are?

For example I don't have a chile rose but they generally get to about 5" across leg span wise. I have spiders of that sort of size in enclosures measuring 15" long a bit under 10" wide. Some of them just seem to stay sitting around their hide and not do anything, especially those which make a lot of webbing. Where as some if they had the space would probably roam around it, but it doesn't mean they're suffering without infinite space.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

i give a few of my mates only one cricket from the pet shop i work in, like you say its a waste buying a whole box, i got 5 T's and i still don't buy a whole box lol...
and don't worry about them not eating, my male hasn't eaten in about 2 months and my female hasn't eaten in about 4 months but she moulted two days ago so hopefully in a week she'll eat again, oh and you don't need a heat pad!!!!! there fine at room temp, and the cold in winter just helps there body clock that little more..
all the best with her dude:2thumb:
chris


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

joeyboy said:


> it's not as easy to see when they have all their hair, but some species who tend to flick their abdominal hairs thus leaving their skin visible will show a darkening of the skin when a moult is imminent.
> 
> You can handle her if you want, you'll probably get conflicting views on this. The only thing I'd say is when you handle her make sure your hands are just above something like the couch, a bed etc, basically so if she randomly decided to run(unlikely with a Chile..), she wouldn't fall and hurt herself, because even small falls can rupture their abdomen and they can't clot so will bleed out (though if she had a small rupture you can always super glue it..or press cornflour onto it, that type of thing).
> 
> ...


This is what she looks like when the camera flash is on - you can sort of she her mottled bits.





I thought it was a bit small but i was told it was fine - its 14 x 10 x 8 and it sort of has the 2 levels. She is massive - around 7-8 inch leg span, it takes most of 2 hands to hold her when she's not scrunched up.

She doesn't web either, in the first week she did 1 thread then sort of gave up. - this normal?

I dont like to handle her - her fangs are massive and she is very jumpy - she full on jumped out once - lets just say pants were very nearly messed on my part.

And i have a lot of allergies so it would just be my luck that ide get her out, she would bite me and they would find me 2 days later dead on my bedroom floor from anaphalatic shock with a spider sat on my face lol

How likely are they to bite? Im frightened of them you see and i dont want to pee her off or hurt her.

I tend to use thick leather gloves to hold her (i know she could bite through them) but it makes me feel better at least lol


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

sn8ks4life said:


> i give a few of my mates only one cricket from the pet shop i work in, like you say its a waste buying a whole box, i got 5 T's and i still don't buy a whole box lol...
> and don't worry about them not eating, my male hasn't eaten in about 2 months and my female hasn't eaten in about 4 months but she moulted two days ago so hopefully in a week she'll eat again, oh and you don't need a heat pad!!!!! there fine at room temp, and the cold in winter just helps there body clock that little more..
> all the best with her dude:2thumb:
> chris


I was told they needed some sort of heat source and that she is so fat because she has never had one and can't process her food properly - she was a heatmat on the back of her tank - she seems to like it, she sits near it a fair bit.
To be fair it is freezing in my house.
Should i take it off?


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

they wont bite, there lovely if your confident with them, she's not got a 7-8 inch leg span i garuntee it!! and she's not that big because she cant digest her food, she's that big because she's been over fed mate, my chillies have no heat source and there fine, considering its winter, but test the temps in your tank and see what it says, and remember, beyond popular beliefe they never need spraying:lol2:
but the heat mat is totally your choice, some use them some dont, most dont but like i say, test temps and see how they go, my chillies tanks at the mo are sitting around 18c


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> This is what she looks like when the camera flash is on - you can sort of she her mottled bits.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/dscf2682r.jpg/image
> 
> ...


well holding them is only for your benefit they get nothing out of it so don't feel you need to.

Ah I measured mine wrong, mine are 18" long. But it's not a huge difference I suppose, a lot of people keep there's in large exo terra faunariums which are the same size I think. I'd probably leave it.

No sorry I meant species that do make webbing, Chile rose don't do it, it might sometimes make a little bit when it's fed as a "food mat", or a little mat for when it moults, but it might not even do that.

They're usually known for being very chilled out but some seem to have rather crazy ones.:lol2:


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

sn8ks4life said:


> they wont bite, there lovely if your confident with them, she's not got a 7-8 inch leg span i garuntee it!! and she's not that big because she cant digest her food, she's that big because she's been over fed mate, my chillies have no heat source and there fine, considering its winter, but test the temps in your tank and see what it says, and remember, beyond popular beliefe they never need spraying:lol2:
> but the heat mat is totally your choice, some use them some dont, most dont but like i say, test temps and see how they go, my chillies tanks at the mo are sitting around 18c


I was told she was that big lol - i aint getting her out to measure her lol
Ill leave her to it then - not really my thing at all 
ill just go an measure temps in there and see what it is lol


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

joeyboy said:


> well holding them is only for your benefit they get nothing out of it so don't feel you need to.
> 
> Ah I measured mine wrong, mine are 18" long. But it's not a huge difference I suppose, a lot of people keep there's in large exo terra faunariums which are the same size I think. I'd probably leave it.
> 
> ...


Ide love to have the confidence to hold her - maybe it will grow lol
She doesn't really do ANYTHING. Bit boring really, i mean im sure they are fascinating to watch if your does something, she just sits and watches me and thats it.
She wont even sit in her plantpot hide i made her. - ide get her a bigger tank but i honestly dont think she would care.
Oh well least i wont have web to clean up.
She has only excreted once when i first got her too, im guessing that is normal?
Should i keep the heatmat in?


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> I was told she was that big lol - i aint getting her out to measure her lol
> Ill leave her to it then - not really my thing at all
> ill just go an measure temps in there and see what it is lol


hehe, the other thing i forgot was, males web and make a mat, its called a sperm web i believe, and females will ONLY web when moulting or in pre-moult..


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

sn8ks4life said:


> hehe, the other thing i forgot was, males web and make a mat, its called a sperm web i believe, and females will ONLY web when moulting or in pre-moult..


Ok well she will web when moulting - ll watch out for that


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I am not sure what your spider is, but it ain't no Chile rose :lol2:

I would hazard a guess at a Pamphobeteus of some kind, in which case it needs a more humid set up as they are rainforest spiders. They can also get pretty large.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> I am not sure what your spider is, but it ain't no Chile rose :lol2:
> 
> I would hazard a guess at a Pamphobeteus of some kind, in which case it needs a more humid set up as they are rainforest spiders. They can also get pretty large.


cant see the pics, so its not a chilli then:/ well that just made this whole thing pretty pointless lol...


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ive had my chile for...hmmm...2 years? and i think shes eaten 3 times in those 2 years :lol2:


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> I am not sure what your spider is, but it ain't no Chile rose :lol2:
> 
> I would hazard a guess at a Pamphobeteus of some kind, in which case it needs a more humid set up as they are rainforest spiders. They can also get pretty large.


She is a Chile - she mas the pink markings around the eyes. 
If she isn't its not my fault - i was told by the Reptile/spider shop that she was when i brought her in - he at first thought she was something else - then he just said no she is a fat chile rose once he picked her up.
Does this help?


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

G18241 said:


> Ive had my chile for...hmmm...2 years? and i think shes eaten 3 times in those 2 years :lol2:


Apparently she aint even a chile lol


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> I am not sure what your spider is, but it ain't no Chile rose :lol2:
> 
> I would hazard a guess at a Pamphobeteus of some kind, in which case it needs a more humid set up as they are rainforest spiders. They can also get pretty large.


Ok she looks very very similar to this one

http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR--cQQlDwgOWIh0JXNX_-uksnYlqwb0UIeF2_eZTTBM7OcRF9YEwM5XGpG

How on earth am i going to know what to do with her then if she isn't what i thought she was?
Good god how big is she gonna get?


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

It may be worth starting a new thread to see if anyone can I.D her? 
I can't see pics either so not much help im afraid!


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

tesse.t said:


> It may be worth starting a new thread to see if anyone can I.D her?
> I can't see pics either so not much help im afraid!


Ive tried the new thread - god i wonder how big they get if she is one 
You should be able to see them eventually, ive made them all public now (unless its your settings/computer/your at work lol)


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

Yes unfortunately it's my work computer, let's me on forums but pictures won't load :/


----------



## sarahsaz (Jun 1, 2011)

im not 100 percent what she is but she isnt a chile rose


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

If it isnt a chile then you might want to give the enclosure a light missing or overflow the water bowl as it may a species that requires higher humidity. Better safe than sorry until you can get an i.d it. It seems docile enough, be interesting to find out what it is..


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

kris74 said:


> If it isnt a chile then you might want to give the enclosure a light missing or overflow the water bowl as it may a species that requires higher humidity. Better safe than sorry until you can get an i.d it. It seems docile enough, be interesting to find out what it is..


Apparently she is a Pamphobeteus nigricolor?
She does look exactly the same - unfortunately if she is she will have to go to a new more experienced home 
I want to wet her substrate for her and stuff but i really darn't touch her lolill over flow the bowl but i cant mist cos she will jump out


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

bring her to pompey ill have her:whistling2:


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

sn8ks4life said:


> bring her to pompey ill have her:whistling2:


Im sure lots of people would have her lol i cant find any for sale - is she rare?
I would at least like to give the money back they paid for her.
I also wish i could keep her - but i dont think i could care for her properly


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> Im sure lots of people would have her lol i cant find any for sale - is she rare?
> I would at least like to give the money back they paid for her.
> I also wish i could keep her - but i dont think i could care for her properly


I dont think something that expensive would have been confused with a chillie rose.
Something doesnt add up here!


----------



## sarahsaz (Jun 1, 2011)

Id take her, if she did try to jump out just make sure you have something handy nearby to place over her, Im sure she wouldnt get far


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

RandomDan said:


> I dont think something that expensive would have been confused with a chillie rose.
> Something doesnt add up here!


I didn;t buy her, all i know is that this girl had her, handled her etc - man bought her off girl and just needed reid for £10 to a friend (the people who bought her off me) - no info came with her, no species, name, male/female - nothig, i took her into the shop and had to ask.

Im not claiming her as one of these, but people said she isnt a chile and i have ni idea - your the experts you tell me 

And how expensive is expensive? - no-one will tell me how much she would cost to buy - im not out to make a quick buck - i want her to go to a good home, i cant look after her if she is agressive/ really big. Im terrified of spiders as it is and i have a lot of allergies.


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

sarahsaz said:


> Id take her, if she did try to jump out just make sure you have something handy nearby to place over her, Im sure she wouldnt get far


I don't like to do it on my own though - i am a wuss when it comes to spiders and i have a lot of allergies, if she were to flick/bite me - ill try my best but i will half wet her tank when i have some help - i feel mean now for being inexperienced and keeping her dry when they were right to keep her wet if that is what she is


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> I didn;t buy her, all i know is that this girl had her, handled her etc - man bought her off girl and just needed reid for £10 to a friend (the people who bought her off me) - no info came with her, no species, name, male/female - nothig, i took her into the shop and had to ask.
> 
> Im not claiming her as one of these, but people said she isnt a chile and i have ni idea - your the experts you tell me
> 
> And how expensive is expensive? - no-one will tell me how much she would cost to buy - im not out to make a quick buck - i want her to go to a good home, i cant look after her if she is agressive/ really big. Im terrified of spiders as it is and i have a lot of allergies.


Its nothing personal if this is all genuine but iv seen to many sob stories turn into massive cons.
I think the fair thing to do as you paid nothing for her would be to give her away for nothing with exception of postage costs etc.


Im sure there will be someone local that wouldnt mind taking her off your hands if needs be.


----------



## sarahsaz (Jun 1, 2011)

RandomDan said:


> Im sure there will be someone local that wouldnt mind taking her off your hands if needs be.


Im here!


----------



## sarahsaz (Jun 1, 2011)

If your been genuine about being scared of the little critter Id happily rehome it for you, i have a collection of 25 atm so it would be going to a good home


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

RandomDan said:


> Its nothing personal if this is all genuine but iv seen to many sob stories turn into massive cons.
> I think the fair thing to do as you paid nothing for her would be to give her away for nothing with exception of postage costs etc.
> 
> 
> Im sure there will be someone local that wouldnt mind taking her off your hands if needs be.


I just want her identified, then i will do my research - if i cant look after her i will sell her on.
I am a student with no job and have other animals to look after - it would pay for a few mice if i was to get something for her.
If she is just a Chile she can stay in her forever home with me as they are basic to look after.
Its whats best for her and for me, if i cant keep her she will go to someone who can.
She was a gift so if i made something ide buy the friends who got me her something to say 'sorry i sold her' sort of thing.
She would go free to someone close if i knew them and i saw their set-ups etc


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

sarahsaz said:


> If your been genuine about being scared of the little critter Id happily rehome it for you, i have a collection of 25 atm so it would be going to a good home


Ide like to sell her though - just to give it back to the people and maybe get some mice for my snakes - but at the end of the day if no-one who wants her for breeding or whatever you can have her - you live in yorkshire?


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> I just want her identified, then i will do my research - if i cant look after her i will sell her on.
> I am a student with no job and have other animals to look after - it would pay for a few mice if i was to get something for her.
> If she is just a Chile she can stay in her forever home with me as they are basic to look after.
> Its whats best for her and for me, if i cant keep her she will go to someone who can.
> ...


I think thats reasonable.
There are lots of people who keep T's around so im sure someone would be able to come for a look-see.


----------



## sarahsaz (Jun 1, 2011)

yeah Im in Hull, so keep me in mind, and if you decide to sell, make sure its to someone genuine because I used to work in a place that sold them, an alot of people only want a spider to show off with, and they end up being neglected.

To be honest though, even if she seems skittish i wouldnt be scared of her/him. Once you get to know her a little better you will know what you can and cant get away with with her, my boyfriend has lots of allergies also but he seems to be fine with the spiders they dont irritate him, you you might be ok


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

RandomDan said:


> I think thats reasonable.
> There are lots of people who keep T's around so im sure someone would be able to come for a look-see.


Ill have to take her to the garden centre, the only place i can think of who may know what she is.
We shall see.
How much is one worth if she should be that?
Cos expensive to me would be £30 quid but ive seen t's go for like hundreds lol


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

sarahsaz said:


> yeah Im in Hull, so keep me in mind, and if you decide to sell, make sure its to someone genuine because I used to work in a place that sold them, an alot of people only want a spider to show off with, and they end up being neglected.
> 
> To be honest though, even if she seems skittish i wouldnt be scared of her/him. Once you get to know her a little better you will know what you can and cant get away with with her, my boyfriend has lots of allergies also but he seems to be fine with the spiders they dont irritate him, you you might be ok


I will deffo keep you in mind 
I used to work at a certain shop in Hull - the shop i took her to for ID and ive seen some things so i can imagine 
She seems ok, if she doesn;t fancy it she jumps away or curls up.
But i am massively scared of house spiders - but they dont benefit from handling so she is ok to sit and chill as far as i am concerned.
Ide not like to take the chance with my allergies - they are chronic, a mosquito bite takes my dad off his fee for 3 days in bed - i get my allergies from him - so a spider bite might not be so good


----------



## sarahsaz (Jun 1, 2011)

Thats probably reasonable, but im not entirely sure, depends on the age and sex of her as well as correctly identifying her.

Are you in Hull? I used to work in a centre that sold spiders but they no longer stock them anymore, there is a young guy who works in the woodmansey one though who knows his stuff


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

sarahsaz said:


> Thats probably reasonable, but im not entirely sure, depends on the age and sex of her as well as correctly identifying her.
> 
> Are you in Hull? I used to work in a centre that sold spiders but they no longer stock them anymore, there is a young guy who works in the woodmansey one though who knows his stuff


Yeah in hull near the uni - The coletta and tyson one - i was gonna take her there.
Sex is female due to colouring i think - males look to be blue/pink/purple in this species people think she is.
Age not a clue - she came to me as a spider in a tank - nothing else 
Its all been guesswork so far


----------



## sarahsaz (Jun 1, 2011)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> Yeah in hull near the uni - The coletta and tyson one - i was gonna take her there.
> Sex is female due to colouring i think - males look to be blue/pink/purple in this species people think she is.
> Age not a clue - she came to me as a spider in a tank - nothing else
> Its all been guesswork so far


Thats the one, me and my boyfriend were discussing spiders with him for ages last time we went there, Id ring first if I were you though, save a wasted journey if there is no one available to id it. 

Good luck with her, adult females are worth getting, if it were a male there would be no point trying to re home it as they have very short lifespans.


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

sarahsaz said:


> Thats the one, me and my boyfriend were discussing spiders with him for ages last time we went there, Id ring first if I were you though, save a wasted journey if there is no one available to id it.
> 
> Good luck with her, adult females are worth getting, if it were a male there would be no point trying to re home it as they have very short lifespans.


Im guessing she a girl - ill ring and have a word.
One sold in America for £112 a female around 5 inches - so im guessing if she is what people think she is she is worth a bit.
Not that that matters at all - if no1 wants her she is still yours, just look after her for me.


----------



## sarahsaz (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah Ive been looking for you on how much they are worth, not too much luck upto now but a trio of two males and a female sold in america for 150 dollars, not sure what that translates to in £


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

sarahsaz said:


> Yeah Ive been looking for you on how much they are worth, not too much luck upto now but a trio of two males and a female sold in america for 150 dollars, not sure what that translates to in £


'Pamphobeteus nigricolor/Bluebloom 5"~5,5" females $175.00'
from this website
June list:Tarantulas:adults,juvies and spiderlings [Archive] - Tarantulas US

which is where i got the £112 from if you convert it

Maybe she is worth something then?


----------



## sarahsaz (Jun 1, 2011)

Its possible yeah, if your wanting to make money from her I would advertise her on here. If people think she is overpriced they will haggle you down Im sure, and by selling her on here you at least know she will be going to someone who knows what there doing.

But I would be tempted to keep her lol, but thats just me! 

Be wary, after reading a bit on the net, it seems the majority of people seem to think their quite aggressive


----------



## sarahsaz (Jun 1, 2011)

Maybe just start a new thread asking people how much they think one is worth


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

sarahsaz said:


> Its possible yeah, if your wanting to make money from her I would advertise her on here. If people think she is overpriced they will haggle you down Im sure, and by selling her on here you at least know she will be going to someone who knows what there doing.
> 
> But I would be tempted to keep her lol, but thats just me!
> 
> Be wary, after reading a bit on the net, it seems the majority of people seem to think their quite aggressive


Im not a spider person you see, hate them in fact, but she needed a home so she came to me, she was ok once she was your basic Chile but if she turns out to be one of these then it is best she go to someone who isnt scared of her lol

the money would obviously be a massive hep to me - certainly buy a few mice for my snakes 
People had already messaged me asking how much - i need her positivly IDed first tho, im not claiming she is if she isn't i know nothing about them.

Ive just put about a litre of water in her tank for her - she seems to like it she moving a lot now lol


----------



## wileycatt (May 20, 2008)

Aw keep her! U never know, ppl say that pampho's are aggressive n horrible but my other half handles his(altho i make him wear gloves lol just in case). Plus Im allergic to everything(n i mean alot lol) but none of my t's have ever bitten me or given me a reaction from hairs, just incase u do wanna keep her 
good luck finding out what u need


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

wileycatt said:


> Aw keep her! U never know, ppl say that pampho's are aggressive n horrible but my other half handles his(altho i make him wear gloves lol just in case). Plus Im allergic to everything(n i mean alot lol) but none of my t's have ever bitten me or given me a reaction from hairs, just incase u do wanna keep her
> good luck finding out what u need


She is gorgeous but i really am frightened of spiders - i make my bf feed her lol
I would never have the confidence to hold her - Im just the home for waifs and strays lol hence why she was given to me
Im really not keen on spiders - and she doesn't DO anything and i wouldn't hold her (though she is quite tame, never does anything remotely agressive like ive seen on peoples vids) it would be nicer to give her to someone who will look after her, know what they are doing, maybe breed her when she old enough - ide just sit and look at her


----------

